# Very first shoot.  What do I do??



## PropilotBW

I'm not a professional photographer.  I'm an enthusiast by nature.  Probably always will be.  I love photography and enjoy taking pics of whatever is around me.  I do share my photos on this site and another social media site regularly.  Maybe I am starting to come around in capturing some good shots, because....

I had a friend approach me and ask if I would want to take photos of their family this October when the leaves start turning.  
I balked.  It caught me off guard.  I eventually agreed.

I took that as a compliment that I am taking some nice looking photos that people enjoy looking at.  I was also nervous, in that I have never been asked this before.   I was offered compensation, just unsure what yet.  Not even sure if it's going to be dollars, but I won't do it for zero.  

I'm nervous because now there is that expectation for results.  Whether or not there is dollar compensation, this is the family's time that they are giving to a photo session and probably want something out of it.  They also know I'm not a professional and they also know this would be my first time ever doing such a session.  There has to be some leeway with that knowledge.  

The camera that I have is less than desirable for this type of photography.  I will be using an Olympus EM-5ii with the 12-40 f/2.8.  That's the only decent glass I have for my m4/3.   I don't want to go out and purchase a prime just for this, for I can't really justify it's cause.  

+I have the small flash that came with the camera body, but I don't have any supplemental flashes.  Big negative. 

+I also have a reflector screen that I could use for facial lighting. Potential positive.    

+I do know that the best time for pics is when the sun is low...and I plan on early morning or later evening. 

+The family has 2 little kids, ages 1 and 3.  Might add to the challenge with cooperation, although I have little ones myself.  I MIGHT be ok...  The focus is understandably the kids. 


So...how would you go about doing a family portrait session??   
I appreciate your comments and suggestions.


----------



## The_Traveler

the olympus 12-40 is the equivalent of a 24-80 thus is fine for portraits so you are ok there.

Reduce the vertical distnce between heads, so perhaps seating the adults with the children being held.
No white clothes, open shadows is best.
bring props and, perhaps an assistant to wiggle them to attract the children.
take many, many exposures to be certain of getting all of them with eyes open.


----------



## waday

Camera Creatures Outrageous Owl Posing Prop CCOO001 B&H Photo


----------



## tirediron

First and formost.  Talk to the parents in advance, and ensure that you arrange a time (early evening?) when the children are most likely to be well rested and happy.  Have the parents bring along a favorite toy to keep the children amused while things are going on.  Lew's recommendation to reduce vertical distance is a good one, and especially if this is a young family, then parents sitting on the ground and children standing/sitting/being held can work well.  Remember that triangles are an appealing compositional element, so look at the way heads line up, and move them around to try and acheive triangular compositions where possible.

While I agree with Lew that open shade is likely to be the easiest light in which to work, the downside is, that without supplemental lighting, you're almost certain to have nasty racoon eyes.  A reflector can be very useful, if:  (1) it's large enough; (2) you have some direct sun to reflect; and (3) you can hold it/have an assistant.  In this case, I would consider a trip to Wal-mart of Michael's and pick up two large (4x4) pieces of white cardstock.  Tape them together to get a 4x8 reflector which you can prop up in front of them to get some light on their faces/in their eyes.

Make sure you scout the venue in advance, at about the same time as you will shoot.  Note locations and light directions and plan accordingly

Good luck.


----------



## Designer

I wouldn't use the built-in flash unless the conditions are so horribly dark that any flash is better than darkness.  If you're by yourself, the reflector will just become a source of irritation for you.  If the family can bring along an adult or responsible teen to hold the reflector, try it.  Set up the timing to be right after an afternoon snack for the children.  A non-messy snack would be ideal.  Remember to turn their faces toward the (low) sun.  If the sun is low enough, they can look right at you without squinting.

Make sure the parents explain the situation to the children (yes, the one-year-old will have a very limited understanding), but it's still better to tell the children than to surprise them with the entire setup.  

I've had quite a few people expecting photographs done by me to be better than they could do with the cell phone, but just relax; yours will still be better than they could get with a cell phone.


----------



## vintagesnaps

It is complimentary but then again, they may be looking for an option that isn't professional pricing. I would still consider having a contract specifying usage before you start using photos of them on your social media pages and/or they start editing your photos etc. etc. (and what happens if they don't like the pictures?).
American Society of Media Photographers has resources or try PPA.

If you have not ever done this I don't think I'd practice on a family with little kids (unless it's your own for your own use). You have to know what you're doing because those kids are probably not going to wait for you to figure out what you're doing. Although if you have kids you might feel comfortable with directing them and the parents. (I agree, after naps and not messy snacks). And you know if the one year old is a new walker he/she may not tolerate being held because he/she wants to walk walk walk!


----------



## PropilotBW

Thank you all for your comments.  They are helpful!  



The_Traveler said:


> the olympus 12-40 is the equivalent of a 24-80 thus is fine for portraits so you are ok there.
> 
> Reduce the vertical distnce between heads, so perhaps seating the adults with the children being held.
> _Ni white clothes, open shadows is best._
> bring props and, perhaps an assistant to wiggle them to attract the children.
> take many, many exposures to be certain of getting all of them with eyes open.


So, no white clothes?  Too cliché?  
What do you mean by "open shadows is best"?



tirediron said:


> First and formost.  Talk to the parents in advance, and ensure that you arrange a time (early evening?) when the children are most likely to be well rested and happy.  Have the parents bring along a favorite toy to keep the children amused while things are going on.  Lew's recommendation to reduce vertical distance is a good one, and especially if this is a young family, then parents sitting on the ground and children standing/sitting/being held can work well.  _Remember that triangles are an appealing compositional element, so look at the way heads line up, and move them around to try and acheive triangular compositions where possible._
> 
> While I agree with Lew that open shade is likely to be the easiest light in which to work, the downside is, that without supplemental lighting, you're almost certain to have nasty racoon eyes.  A reflector can be very useful, if:  (1) it's large enough; (2) you have some direct sun to reflect; and (3) you can hold it/have an assistant.  In this case, I would consider a trip to Wal-mart of Michael's and pick up two large (4x4) pieces of white cardstock.  Tape them together to get a 4x8 reflector which you can prop up in front of them to get some light on their faces/in their eyes.
> 
> Make sure you scout the venue in advance, at about the same time as you will shoot.  Note locations and light directions and plan accordingly
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you for the triangle suggestion...I didn't even think about head placements.  



Designer said:


> I wouldn't use the built-in flash unless the conditions are so horribly dark that any flash is better than darkness.  If you're by yourself, the reflector will just become a source of irritation for you.  If the family can bring along an adult or responsible teen to hold the reflector, try it.  Set up the timing to be right after an afternoon snack for the children.  A non-messy snack would be ideal.  Remember to turn their faces toward the (low) sun.  If the sun is low enough, they can look right at you without squinting.
> 
> Make sure the parents explain the situation to the children (yes, the one-year-old will have a very limited understanding), but it's still better to tell the children than to surprise them with the entire setup.
> 
> I've had quite a few people expecting photographs done by me to be better than they could do with the cell phone, but just relax; yours will still be better than they could get with a cell phone.



Thanks for the support!



vintagesnaps said:


> It is complimentary but then again, they may be looking for an option that isn't professional pricing. I would still consider having a contract specifying usage before you start using photos of them on your social media pages and/or they start editing your photos etc. etc. (and what happens if they don't like the pictures?).
> American Society of Media Photographers has resources or try PPA.
> 
> If you have not ever done this I don't think I'd practice on a family with little kids (unless it's your own for your own use). You have to know what you're doing because those kids are probably not going to wait for you to figure out what you're doing. Although if you have kids you might feel comfortable with directing them and the parents. (I agree, after naps and not messy snacks). And you know if the one year old is a new walker he/she may not tolerate being held because he/she wants to walk walk walk!


Thank you for your suggestions!  I have little kids myself, so I'm comfortable taking pics of youngins. 
These are some close friends.   They know this is my first time.  They know I'm not a professional.  They've said this is a very informal session.  They just want to preserve some memories.  I will check out your link, but breaking out a contract takes this to a whole new level (for both parties)...a level I'm not sure comfortable with.


----------



## PropilotBW

For the camera settings, I was going to shoot in *Aperture* priority.  I have made the mistake before of shooting wide open and different sets of eyes being out of focus.  I will most likely try f/2.8 for a couple shots (assuming the heads are similar focal lengths), then f/4, and f/5.6.  I've read f/8 is good for portraits, but I'm concerned with the light at that time of day along with the capabilities of my m4/3 sensor.  

As far as metering mode, I was considering *Center Weighted * to ensure proper facial exposure.  
Do you think this is a good choice over Matrix Metering? 
I want to try to avoid blown background highlights, but I'm sure the family would rather themselves be properly exposed than the sky behind them.  

For *ISO*, what would you recommend as a maximum on a M4/3 sensor?  I was considering limiting it to 1000 and leave it in AUTO.  

I will have 2 charged batteries and 2 memory cards as well.  

I will bring the tripod also, although I'm not sure how much I would use it, since kid pics are easier taken hand-held.


----------



## Derrel

First-EVER session???

I would go for a casual outdoor session, AKA a "candid family portrait session". Candids in the old sense of the word, in which candids mean photos which are made with the people aware of the camera, but not posing stiffly and rigidly for the camera; the family members might not even be looking at the camera in many of the shots. The idea is to get the family into a good location, with a simple background, and decent lighting, and then to photograph them.

The location can work to your advantage if it's a place where the parents can bring the kids, and plop the one year old up "high", so the child can be seen, head to toe, in his/her adorable outfit. Picnic table, or park bench will allow the children to literally "be seen" in his/her/their entire *regal tinyness*. With the _super-cute outfits_ that Mom, or Grandma, or Mom and Grandma together, have bought for the  photos. Picnic tables work well because you have a solid bench, and multiple ways to pose the parents and the kids. Park bench is similar, but more limiting, and a 3 year-old is not quite tall enough to stand on his own and be seen when on the ground, but **is** capable of being seen well if he's standing on the bench, or seated on the dad's thigh. The biggest mistake is not showing the smallest kids in their entire head-to-toe *regal tinyness*...which is what these pics are mostly about. Show the kids! And their 2015-era kid clothing styles.

The idea is to shoot this with two parents, out with their adorable kids, having some family time together. You are the observer, the candid lens. You're not rigidly posing the four individuals, but are directing things and posing in a very general sense. Like, "Dad, sit on the left side of the picnic table and put 1-yr-old Kelsey right next to you, with her feet hanging over the edge of the table. Mom, you slide in there next to Kelsey, and hold little Billy around the waist and clap his hands together and do patty cakes! Let Kelsey patty cake with him too!" You shoot this from 15 feet away.

You shoot that. Go down to the water at the park, and let the older kid and mom/dad feed the omnipresent geese and ducks. Shoot that. Get the kids on a play structure. Have one parent hold the 1 yr old at chest height, so the kid can be seen, while the other parent plays with the 3 yr old. Side-by-side swingsets can lock the kiddos into one place, so parents can crouch down behind them...everybody visible, baby in the infant swing, bigger kid in the big-kid swing right next to it.

Plop a blanket on the ground, picnic-style...reach into your camera bag and produce three or four Dollar Store toys/trinkets.

Have a sword fight between the dad and the older kid. Have the mom hold the baby up wayyyyyy high, so his head is close to her face, and shoot some TALLS of the two of them. Repeat with the dad. Make the dad give the older kid a piggyback ride....you shoot that. You're going to find that the key is to find just a few things that will anchor the group: table, bench, blanket, swingset, water' edge, fountain, and then the kids will be there, parents right there with them, and you shoot the interactions. Not every shot has both parents OR both kids. Shoot 8-10 gigs' worth of images.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Derrel, it's probably a good idea to think about where/how the shoot is being directed when it involves kids. My background is working with families but our agency had procedures in place to handle various situations. A photographer is out there on their own as far as safety and liability goes, and doesn't want to tell parents to put especially the youngest up on a picnic table or near the water's edge etc. (although holding them they might be fine) - if the adults would be looking at the camera and don't see the kid or can't grab the child in time, a photographer just doesn't need to have an accident that's a result of what the parents were told to do by the photographer.

It's necessary I think to keep the parents' comfort level in mind; if they prefer not to use an idea then figure out another way to get the picture. Kids are different and parents know their kids best, if something's suggested that they don't think will work or that their child may not like, try another idea.

If you give them photos and don't go with contracts and keep it informal it might help to let them know your preferences about how the photos will be used (if you want to allow editing, etc.).


----------



## PropilotBW

Derrel said:


> First-EVER session???
> 
> .



Well, I took pics of my kids when they were newborns, but this is the first time another family has approached me to take pics for them.  

Thanks for all your input.  It is Very helpful and appreciated.  Saving it to the gray matter.  Hopefully when the time comes, I'll be able to dig it back up and remember!


----------



## Derrel

vintagesnaps said:


> Derrel, it's probably a good idea to think about where/how the shoot is being directed when it involves kids. My background is working with families but our agency had procedures in place to handle various situations. A photographer is out there on their own as far as safety and liability goes, and doesn't want to tell parents to put especially the youngest up on a picnic table or near the water's edge etc. (although holding them they might be fine) - if the adults would be looking at the camera and don't see the kid or can't grab the child in time, a photographer just doesn't need to have an accident that's a result of what the parents were told to do by the photographer.
> 
> It's necessary I think to keep the parents' comfort level in mind; if they prefer not to use an idea then figure out another way to get the picture. Kids are different and parents know their kids best, if something's suggested that they don't think will work or that their child may not like, try another idea.
> 
> If you give them photos and don't go with contracts and keep it informal it might help to let them know your preferences about how the photos will be used (if you want to allow editing, etc.).



Yeah, you're right. Let's hope neither parent ends up fatally injuring either of their kids in the park due to a faulty picnic table or through drowning in a duck pond. As we all know, city parks are deadly places, and parents can easily let a toddler fall to his or her death on that nasty park grass. Might be wise to ask the parents if they've been certified as parents, and if their CPR certificates are current, signed, and fully up to date. And before using a picnic blanket on the ground, definitely check to make sure it's hypo-allergenic, and that the grass underneath it was grown organically.


----------



## PropilotBW

Should I make any recommendations on apparel, or should I just leave that up to them?  
The area we will be shooting does have a lot of brush, so I was going to say to stay away from too much green.   I want them to pop, but I don't want them looking like a rainbow either.


----------



## vfotog

Derrel said:


> Might be wise to ask the parents if they've been certified as parents,



requiring certification to parent is a pretty good idea...


----------



## Derrel

vfotog said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be wise to ask the parents if they've been certified as parents,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> requiring certification to parent is a pretty good idea...
Click to expand...



I think of the character from Parenthood, the one played by a young Keanu Reeves... 

*NSFW LANGUAGE WARNING*






*NSFW LANGUAGE WARNING*


----------



## philsphoto

Good luck on your photo session, and close the loop by posting when you're finished.   Let us know how it went for you.   


Sent by www.philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW

philsphoto said:


> Good luck on your photo session, and close the loop by posting when you're finished.   Let us know how it went for you.
> 
> 
> Sent by www.philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here are the results from the shoot.  

First Shoot Down, Comments and Editing suggestions | Photography Forum


----------

